# What products to use.



## Kathy H (Mar 30, 2021)

Theo is my first maltese. His adult coat is quite thick, and tangles even with two a day combing and brushing. Here is a picture taken the day after a bath. We are growing out his hair around the eyes. I am using Chris Christensen Spectrum Ten Shampoo and Conditioner. Is there a daily spray or brushing product that you all use? We live in Florida and Theo's hair seems to get static electricity, and seem the more you comb and brush the woolier it gets? When he still had his thinner puppy coat it was easy to keep him free of mats, but honestly it seems like all I do now is try to keep them at bay. Do you have any tricks of the trade? How often do you all bath your pups? Any and all advice is appreciated.


----------



## Janlee (Jan 13, 2020)

My Bardie suffered terribly with mats too. His coat is thick also. I found this shampoo and it has helped so much. Hyponic Hypoallergenic White Dog Shampoo.
I get it from chewy. I used to have to spray tangle spray all the time. With this I haven't had to use anything other than the shampoo. He still gets a few tiny mats now and then but nothing like before. I wash him once a week and the scent of this stays all week and his hair is silky. It's made for white dogs and his coat is nice and bright.

Your Theo is precious by the way. 🙂


----------



## Kathy H (Mar 30, 2021)

Janlee Thank you for the compliment for Theo and the product name. Do you use conditioner for him too? If so is it the same brand? I do not know if I could get a comb through with out conditioning. Your pup in profile pic is too cute! Love the Camo coat.


----------



## Janlee (Jan 13, 2020)

No I don't use conditioner. This shampoo leaves his coat silky and easy to comb through. I have GloCoat spray detangler that I used to use all the time for tangles and mats. I rarely have to use it now with this shampoo. GloCoat works really well on tangles and you can use on dry fur if needed. I also get that at Chewy.
Thanks for the compliment on Bardie. He's as sweet as he is cute.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

It's been over a decade since I had a maltese in full coat, but I used to put some conditioner in a spray bottle and mix it with water. I'd spray it on his coat before combing it.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I also use Glo Coat for Chrissy and have been very satisfied with the results. I was able to purchase it through Chewy at a reasonable price.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I use Christensen line. He has an after bath product.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I really like this one.


----------



## Kathy H (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you all for the advice and product suggestions. I have ordered a Christensen spray and will report back on its results. If that doesn't wok will try the Glo coat or Premium show spray next time. I am spending more time and $ on Theo's hair than on my own, but you all are probably doing the same ..... hmmm....


----------



## saschilndpost (Jun 16, 2021)

Kathy H said:


> Theo is my first maltese. His adult coat is quite thick, and tangles even with two a day combing and brushing. Here is a picture taken the day after a bath. We are growing out his hair around the eyes. I am using Chris Christensen Spectrum Ten Shampoo and Conditioner. Is there a daily spray or brushing product that you all use? We live in Florida and Theo's hair seems to get static electricity, and seem the more you comb and brush the woolier it gets? When he still had his thinner puppy coat it was easy to keep him free of mats, but honestly it seems like all I do now is try to keep them at bay. Do you have any tricks of the trade? How often do you all bath your pups? Any and all advice is appreciated.
> View attachment 275641
> View attachment 275641





Kathy H said:


> Thank you all for the advice and product suggestions. I have ordered a Christensen spray and will report back on its results. If that doesn't wok will try the Glo coat or Premium show spray next time. I am spending more time and $ on Theo's hair than on my own, but you all are probably doing the same ..... hmmm....


----------



## saschilndpost (Jun 16, 2021)

So precious, unless you are going to show her, I find the puppy cut for my Maltese is less stressful on her and me. I went thru just what you are going thru with my first maktese, Holly, found out the short puppy cut makes her look more like a puppy all of the time. Of course that is my opinion.


----------



## iluvmyfurbaby (May 19, 2021)

saschilndpost said:


> So precious, unless you are going to show her, I find the puppy cut for my Maltese is less stressful on her and me. I went thru just what you are going thru with my first maktese, Holly, found out the short puppy cut makes her look more like a puppy all of the time. Of course that is my opinion.


I also keep my Maltese in a puppy cut and agree they look like a puppy all of the time and much easier to keep up.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy, who will be 14 in December also is kept short as I cannot manage her hair if it is kept too long.


----------



## Cynthia in PA (Apr 19, 2017)

Kathy H said:


> Theo is my first maltese. His adult coat is quite thick, and tangles even with two a day combing and brushing. Here is a picture taken the day after a bath. We are growing out his hair around the eyes. I am using Chris Christensen Spectrum Ten Shampoo and Conditioner. Is there a daily spray or brushing product that you all use? We live in Florida and Theo's hair seems to get static electricity, and seem the more you comb and brush the woolier it gets? When he still had his thinner puppy coat it was easy to keep him free of mats, but honestly it seems like all I do now is try to keep them at bay. Do you have any tricks of the trade? How often do you all bath your pups? Any and all advice is appreciated.
> View attachment 275641
> View attachment 275641


I never brush without using the spray. I do like CC Ice on Ice but alternated with The Stuff and UltraMaxx as well as others!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I keep Casper in long coat and find the Christensen line helpful. I use white on white as a shampoo and after bathe as a conditioner, ice on ice, I also shampoo with clean start every few weeks. The products are expensive but a little goes a long way. Here is a picture of Casper after bath and comb out.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Such gorgeous dogs!  I appreciate the product recommendations, too. My foster fail, Janie, has a pretty good coat now that she is treated for hypothyroidism, but it is on the dry and fragile side. I'm giving up on her topknot but would like to keep some fluffy coat, and all I have are some products I grabbed off the shelf at a big name pet supply store. Getting her to a groomer is kind of erratic still, due to shutdowns. I'm also going to borrow some pictures from SM of darling dogs in shorter cuts. Love all the help and suggestions here!


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

I too use Chris Christensen products. I was having the same issue with Nani and tried several things/combinations. What has been working for her coat is the spectrum 10 and miracle moisture shampoos and conditioners. I bathe her every week. I will shampoo with spectrum 10, rinse then shampoo with miracle moisture, rinse. Then I use then spectrum 10 conditioner and put the miracle moisture conditioner on top. Every other week I use the white on white shampoo on top of the spectrum 10. I use ice on ice on her damp coat before I blow dry out her coat. It seems like a lot but now that I have a routine it doesn't take too long and it is what has worked best for her coat. Here are a couple of pics after a bath.


----------



## Kathy H (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks again to EVERYONE for the advice and product information. I love seeing the pictures too! Nani's Mom where do you get Miracle Moisture? Is that a Christensen product? Theo's is better than when I was using puppy shampoos with the Spectrum10, but I do thin he could use added moisture. His coat just seems dry especially on the ends.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Nani's Mom said:


> I too use Chris Christensen products. I was having the same issue with Nani and tried several things/combinations. What has been working for her coat is the spectrum 10 and miracle moisture shampoos and conditioners. I bathe her every week. I will shampoo with spectrum 10, rinse then shampoo with miracle moisture, rinse. Then I use then spectrum 10 conditioner and put the miracle moisture conditioner on top. Every other week I use the white on white shampoo on top of the spectrum 10. I use ice on ice on her damp coat before I blow dry out her coat. It seems like a lot but now that I have a routine it doesn't take too long and it is what has worked best for her coat. Here are a couple of pics after a bath.
> View attachment 275648
> View attachment 275649


You do a beautiful job grooming Nani!!


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> You do a beautiful job grooming Nani!!


Thank you! It is a labor of love for sure.


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Kathy H said:


> Thanks again to EVERYONE for the advice and product information. I love seeing the pictures too! Nani's Mom where do you get Miracle Moisture? Is that a Christensen product? Theo's is better than when I was using puppy shampoos with the Spectrum10, but I do thin he could use added moisture. His coat just seems dry especially on the ends.


It is a Chris Christensen product. I get it from Amazon. This last time I opted for the gallon size of each and just refill the smaller bottles. Here is a screen shot of the shampoo bottle on Amazon.


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Kathy H said:


> Theo is my first maltese. His adult coat is quite thick, and tangles even with two a day combing and brushing. Here is a picture taken the day after a bath. We are growing out his hair around the eyes. I am using Chris Christensen Spectrum Ten Shampoo and Conditioner. Is there a daily spray or brushing product that you all use? We live in Florida and Theo's hair seems to get static electricity, and seem the more you comb and brush the woolier it gets? When he still had his thinner puppy coat it was easy to keep him free of mats, but honestly it seems like all I do now is try to keep them at bay. Do you have any tricks of the trade? How often do you all bath your pups? Any and all advice is appreciated.
> View attachment 275641
> View attachment 275641


Theo looks like he has a beautiful coat. So cute.


----------



## Bella Grace's Mom (Jul 22, 2021)

Kathy H said:


> Theo is my first maltese. His adult coat is quite thick, and tangles even with two a day combing and brushing. Here is a picture taken the day after a bath. We are growing out his hair around the eyes. I am using Chris Christensen Spectrum Ten Shampoo and Conditioner. Is there a daily spray or brushing product that you all use? We live in Florida and Theo's hair seems to get static electricity, and seem the more you comb and brush the woolier it gets? When he still had his thinner puppy coat it was easy to keep him free of mats, but honestly it seems like all I do now is try to keep them at bay. Do you have any tricks of the trade? How often do you all bath your pups? Any and all advice is appreciated.
> View attachment 275641
> View attachment 275641


He is beautiful....what is his age?
Just got a new maltese puppy one week ago. She is almost 3 months.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I use Les Pooch on my girls. What I like is that you can mix with distilled water to change the strength of shampoo and conditioner according to the dogs coat while still hydrating, treating etc. enough. A lot of times if you water products down, they are not that efficient, so they leave the coat dirty or not hydrated.
Anyway, for what it’s worth this works for me.


----------



## Kathy H (Mar 30, 2021)

I just wanted to follow up and say wooohooo to Nani's Mom and others who suggested the Chris Christenson Miracle Moisture shampoo and conditioner. I just purchased some online from Amazon and the groomer used it Saturday at Theo's appointment. What a difference it made in just one use! I am over the moon happy as his coat feels silky, is not matting or tangling and has much less static. He seems so much happier too, because it is once again easy to brush him, like when he was a pup. So I for sure would say, this product is amazing if you have a wooly coated pup. Happy, happy joy joy and thank you so much for suggesting it!!!!!! I was considering cutting his coat much shorter if this did not help.
Xx Kathy


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Kathy H said:


> I just wanted to follow up and say wooohooo to Nani's Mom and others who suggested the Chris Christenson Miracle Moisture shampoo and conditioner. I just purchased some online from Amazon and the groomer used it Saturday at Theo's appointment. What a difference it made in just one use! I am over the moon happy as his coat feels silky, is not matting or tangling and has much less static. He seems so much happier too, because it is once again easy to brush him, like when he was a pup. So I for sure would say, this product is amazing if you have a wooly coated pup. Happy, happy joy joy and thank you so much for suggesting it!!!!!! I was considering cutting his coat much shorter if this did not help.
> Xx Kathy


Yay! I am so glad it helped. ☺


----------



## MaltiMom79 (Sep 18, 2021)

saschilndpost said:


> So precious, unless you are going to show her, I find the puppy cut for my Maltese is less stressful on her and me. I went thru just what you are going thru with my first maktese, Holly, found out the short puppy cut makes her look more like a puppy all of the time. Of course that is my opinion.


We keep our dog - also Holly! - in a puppy cut too. We let it grow out a bit, but when we can’t see her eyes anymore we get it trimmed. People often mistake her for a puppy.


----------

